# More Bees



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I got rid of those bald faced hornets under my deck and today discovered a honeycomb outside my door with a nice group of bees on it. And my dog got stung by a bee in the yard who seems to be living with a nice group of friends at the door into my basement. This is getting very old, so off to the store to get more hornet killer and they are sold out. I finally got some and hosed the honeycomb down and will hit the other tomorrow morning. I am starting to dislike those guys.

Neil.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Neil, hot water (boiling) works just as well as spray plus it is cheaper and more friendly to the enviroment. Just do it after dark.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I got rid of a couple of nests with the boiling water and it worked great. I would much rather do it that way than with the spray. The only ones I have left are up in some siding and there is no way I can pour it uphill. 

neil.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

smokepants said:


> I got rid of a couple of nests with the boiling water and it worked great. I would much rather do it that way than with the spray. The only ones I have left are up in some siding and there is no way I can pour it uphill.
> 
> neil.


Take a cheap spray bottle and fill with dish soap and water...I prefer Palmolive brand. I carry a bottle around the yard and spray Yellow Jackets! They sometimes fly away but soon crash!! Also, if you have those imitation lady bugs that infest some houses...use the Palmolive and water treatment and spray the house siding...IT WORKS!!


----------



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

Have you called the local exterminator? With bee mites decimating bee populations the exterminator may have a bee keeper that will accept a new hive. 

If they're just honey bees, it's better to re-locate them than to kill them.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

brake cleaner works too ...takes off paint where you spray it tho


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

t
TRY A FLY SWATTER AND A LOT OF NERVE, DEFIENTLY MAKES FOR AN EXCITING AFTERNOON


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I might try the exterminator because I can't find the hive. The fly swatter sounds like fun but I have too much work to do to get my house ready for siding.

Thanks for the advice I will keep you guys posted.

Neil.


----------



## livewireT (Aug 5, 2008)

I work for DTE doing Shutoffs 
and i have had a helluva summer with bees and yellow jackets been stund 3 times first time in my life That dish soap ans water works good though and is cheaper i put it in an ortho sprayer


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

livewireT said:


> I work for DTE doing Shutoffs
> and i have had a helluva summer with bees and yellow jackets been stund 3 times first time in my life That dish soap and water works good though and is cheaper i put it in an ortho sprayer


Yup!! It's also safer to Bushes, siding, flowers, etc.!!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Just after dark, use a shot of carb cleaner.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I got rid of most of them but think more are back and there is another nest above a door through a small hole. I was smashing them with a shovel last night but will try the dish soap method with a spray bottle this afternoon. Thanks a lot for the tip.

Neil.


----------



## andyrichard01 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dish soap ans water works good and is cheaper i put it in an ortho sprayer, or The fly swatter sounds like fun but I have too much work to do to get my house ready for siding.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

I too have an insect problem that just surfaced. A nest of wasps found an opening in my siding and made a home between my first and second floor. Worse, they started entering the house today through a 2 x 4 fluorescent ceiling light. A vacuum worked great to collect them until I could visqueen over the light.

Tonight the siding comes off and it's my turn to be mean to them. :evil:


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Good luck. I don't know why they seem so bad this year. I think I got most of mine out but some stragglers are still entering the area. I did see some fly away carrying something yesterday. I wonder if they got the hint and are moving out?


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

severus said:


> Tonight the siding comes off and it's my turn to be mean to them. :evil:


Well...Are you still alive?? How'd it go?


----------

